# What side of the political spectrum are you on?



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> Specifically, that would be wealthy globalist cucks. Corporate globalism, fascist imperialism, and socialist internationalism all look the same to a Resistance Nationalist. The world doesn't need to be ruled. It needs to be liberated.


Y'know, I'm curious....
Why are you a nationalist? Could you explain? 
I'm genuinely confused, I honestly can't comprehend why anyone would ever be a nationalist.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> V


W


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Clivy said:


> W


X


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

8jaaroud said:


> Y'know, I'm curious....
> Why are you a nationalist? Could you explain?
> I'm genuinely confused, I honestly can't comprehend why anyone would ever be a nationalist.


Because nations should be free the same way individuals should be free. Nations and cultures should embrace what makes them unique the same way individuals should. Only through freedom does humanity flourish and prosper. Only through independence do we gain true power - the power of purpose. Purpose doesn't dominate. It liberates.

Freedom and purpose are one and the same.


----------



## Buoyant (Oct 7, 2010)

Dead center of the US spectrum. Very tuned in. Generally socially liberal and fiscally conservative like a libertarian, but without the non interventionist attitude. I've had enough bad neighbors to know that if you let shit pile up outside your door for too long it will stink up your own place.


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> Because nations should be free the same way individuals should be free.


Alright.. But, How would close international cooperation be less 'free'?


Judson Joist said:


> Nations and cultures should embrace what makes them unique the same way individuals should.


I don't believe internationalism or most internationalists claim that there should be one unified culture? I certainly don't...


Judson Joist said:


> Only through freedom does humanity flourish and prosper.


You seem to believe internationalism= unfree
I honestly don't get that, nations are really just differing law books. That's all it is, differing laws.
I never have and hopefully never will feel patriotic for one nation.
There is one thing I am, if at least mildly, patriotic for. Humanity.




Judson Joist said:


> Only through independence do we gain true power - the power of purpose. Purpose doesn't dominate. It liberates.
> 
> Freedom and purpose are one and the same.


As a bit of a nihilist, I don't feel comfortable arguing against or for this.If you really want me to though, I will.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

8jaaroud said:


> How would close international cooperation be less 'free'?


Independent nations cooperate freely the same way free individuals do so. It's the complete opposite of global government which forces nations (and individuals) to function as mindless cogs in a heartless machine.



> I don't believe internationalism or most internationalists claim that there should be one unified culture? I certainly don't...


Good. But there are those who do and they're the ones we oppose.



> You seem to believe internationalism = unfree.


Correct.



> I honestly don't get that


Just the same, I don't get why your side views civic nationalism as unfree. We're _not_ fascists.



> Nations are really just differing law books. That's all it is, differing laws.


Well, that's an awfully legalistic and depressingly pedantic way of viewing the world. Nations and cultures are full of life and color. Laws give us a framework for civics, but they're not the end-all be-all of social existence.



> There is one thing I am, if at least mildly, patriotic for. Humanity.


The natural yearning of the human spirit is for freedom. Order is important, but should never usurp freedom. Freedom comes first, order second.



> As a bit of a nihilist


Ah, see. I'm an anti-nihilist, so the way we perceive the very fabric of reality is so different that's it's pretty much incomprehensible to the "opposing force," so to speak.



> If you really want me to though, I will.


Nah, I'm comfortable with differences (even if I don't share others' worldviews). I didn't come here to proselytize, just to share ideas and ideals regarding Ethos, Logos, and Mythos.


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> Independent nations cooperate freely the same way free individuals do so. It's the complete opposite of global government which forces nations (and individuals) to function as mindless cogs in a heartless machine.


I, personally, don't want a global government.
Something like a more democratic worldwide EU would be a lot more ideal.
EDIT: Actually, let me add this: We should learn to think like a collective without losing our individuality.



Judson Joist said:


> Just the same, I don't get why your side views civic nationalism as unfree. We're _not_ fascists.


I, at least personally, don't view nationalism and internationalism as being either free or unfree. Both make no claims to freedom(By this I mean personal freedom).



Judson Joist said:


> Well, that's an awfully legalistic and depressingly pedantic way of viewing the world. Nations and cultures are full of life and color. Laws give us a framework for civics, but they're not the end-all be-all of social existence.


Keep in mind, I said nations, not cultures. Those are two different forces entirely.
I'd agree with you if you stated 'cultures are full of life and color', though I can't agree to the same for nations.
Again, nations are in my eyes, just cold, mechanical engines functioning on a rulebook we call laws. Nations cannot step out of those bounds, only individuals can. Therefore I am of the belief that a nation 'cannot' be free or unfree, only its people can.



Judson Joist said:


> The natural yearning of the human spirit is for freedom. Order is important, but should never usurp freedom. Freedom comes first, order second.


I completely agree with that statement. 

I'm getting the impression that we, for the most part, want the same thing, but that we both want it differently.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> X


Y


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

8jaaroud said:


> We should learn to think like a collective without losing our individuality.


It would seem this is the principle that separates us (and our respective "factions"). My side views that as a contradiction. If we think collectively, then we've _already_ lost our individuality.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

clivy said:


> y


Z


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> It would seem this is the principle that separates us (and our respective "factions"). My side views that as a contradiction. If we think collectively, then we've _already_ lost our individuality.


Hmm... I believe this is where we agree to disagree. I see no way that I could convince you otherwise, nor do I see a way of you doing that either.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Z


Now


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Left-leaning, socially and economically.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Clivy said:


> Now


I


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Aluminum Frost said:


> No argument? Yeah that's what I thought. You aren't entitled to other peoples money, GET OVER IT!


Considering how I'm in one of the two classes you mentioned, whatever are you babbling on about?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I


Know


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not on the political spectrum. I make my decisions based on the information i have and sometime change my point of view based on new information


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Clivy said:


> Know


My


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> My


A


----------

